# 0-4-0 Fowler



## 1hand (Mar 2, 2011)

I have since put the little bit of progress of the A3 on hold for now. After finishing my wrist up and getting that out in the real world, I want to get back on a long term project again. Though the A3 is a starter loco in the live steam world, I found it to be very complex, and maybe a second or third loco build after the ground work is done on a smaller less complex steamer. Over the past week or so, I've been all over the place trying to find my place in the hobby. I came across a book from Brian Wilson, that has a very detailed plans, and building instructions for a little 0-4-0 loco called "Eric". Being I'm really new to the live steam scene. I wanted a well drawn many view plans of a proven loco that are easy to follow. I've seen a few pages from the book, and seems to be well done and geared towards a newbie like my self. I also wanted a loco that's been built with some well documented build logs from others.

This is the build log from a fellow, who has done a stand up job explaining his first live steam build of "Eric". He has documented almost every step of building this loco. Even where he had problems, and how he fix them. 
Go down to "Live Steam" and click. That will take you to the build pages.
http://yoshiokasyd.web.fc2.com/index.htm

So far I have ordered the book from Camden in the UK the end of last week.
http://www.camdenmin.co.uk/construction-manuals/steam-trains-in-your-garden-p-2148.html

I've ordered the 2"type L for the boiler, and 5/8"type L for the flue from http://www.mcmaster.com/#

I have fitting castings, MPT taps/Dies, boiler bushings coming from http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php

I also have some 110 copper plate 1/8" coming off of Ebay.

Most of the other bits and stock I have on hand here, or will get as needed. I have Kozo's books also for reference .

So with that I will start when the book gets here. You guys are all on call now..........for the next gazillion questions I'll have to come shortly.

I also would like to thank Dan and Bob here for all the off line help they have given me in the past week or so figuring out where I could start. Thanks Guys! 

Matt


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2011)

Eric will be a nice project - I have the book and one of these days .....


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2011)

;D Well, to confuse it even more - I did make a start on Eric's predecessor, Edwin, a few years back, but It's been lying fallow for a while.


----------



## 1hand (Mar 2, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> ;D Well, to confuse it even more - I did make a start on Eric's predecessor, Edwin, a few years back, but It's been lying fallow for a while.



Tel I'm going for G1 gauge or track width of 45mm, but haven't quite figured the scale, what scale are you, or will you use?
Its all very new me and haven't quite got the scale figured out yet?

Matt


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2011)

My as-yet-to-be-finished track is 45mm (G1) but I haven't really concerned myself about scale as Eric/Edwin is a freelance Fowleresque engine.


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2011)

BigOnSteam  said:
			
		

> "Fallow"?
> 
> What manner of speaketh doth thou use my good man?
> 
> ;D



Hmmm... that would be the Kinge's Englishe! Don't they have fallow in Ten O See?

http://thesaurus.com/browse/lying+fallow


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 2, 2011)

Matt, that looks like a really nice loco. Looking forward to your build!

From the dimensions I've gleaned it will look better running on 45mm track. But as the wheels are inside the frames it's easy to change to run on 32mm (G0) track as well. I know G0 track is plentiful and fairly cheap in the US, and convenient for a temporary/mobile layout if you get e.g. Lionel click-together bits.

Wish I'd known about "Eric" sooner - but its definitely going on my long-term list, and with Camden supplying the book, that's great as I've had good dealings with them.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 2, 2011)

Just to confuse clarify things the loco "Eric" is drawn 16mm to the foot for 32mm gauge track. The book shows how to gauge it to 45mm gauge but the scale will still be 16mm to the foot.

The the prototype of this loco is a 2' Fowler so the proper scale for 45mm or G1 track is 7/8" to the foot.

What ever the scale it will be fun to watch the build.

Dan


----------



## 1hand (Mar 2, 2011)

Dan Rowe  said:
			
		

> Just to confuse clarify things the loco "Eric" is drawn 16mm to the foot for 32mm gauge track. The book shows how to gauge it to 45mm gauge but the scale will still be 16mm to the foot.
> 
> The the prototype of this loco is a 2' Fowler so the proper scale for 45mm or G1 track is 7/8" to the foot.
> 
> ...



So............if I take all of the measurements and multiply by 1.4 , It would be real close to 7/8" scale, 1:13.7 ?

Matt


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes that will work for 7/8" scale and 1.4 times the fun ;D

Dan


----------



## 1hand (Mar 2, 2011)

I will give it a try in 1:13.7 or 7/8"

It will be 1.4 times larger than the original plans. The boiler will be 2.5" now.

A pic from the book of the loco




Matt


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2011)

BigOnSteam  said:
			
		

> Oh your spelling is way off, its Tin-Oh-Sea.



 Rof}

I had a Jar O Sea once, but it went all funny after the little creatures in it died!


----------



## 1hand (Mar 13, 2011)

Mocked to see the sizes of my scale up. My beams are 6" wide and 2" tall, so the 2x4x6 blocks work well for this.

The crew there are 1:20.3, but the Busch is 1:1

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Mar 17, 2011)

Started Cranks today.












Centre drilled, drilled, reamed .25 for axle, and tapped crank throw hole 6-32




Made a milling jig




Milling video



1 down





Matt


----------



## 1hand (Mar 17, 2011)

Excuse my CAD ability

Matt


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 17, 2011)

Matt: You are a renegade, totally out of control.


----------



## 1hand (Mar 18, 2011)

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Mar 19, 2011)

Working on the next pieces, while the last cranks are finishing up.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Mar 22, 2011)

Started by drilling the Coupling Rod to accept the bushings.




Then I started building a milling block.













Matt


----------



## 1hand (Mar 22, 2011)

Machining Video














Matt


----------



## 1hand (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 22, 2011)

Matt and I are in a "drug deal" on this engine. I am making two as well, mine are 0-4-2, but other then that they are the same. He is cutting and machining parts and I am making boilers, burners and plumbing.

Matt has ordered two 2.5 diameter, two-flue, butane fired boilers for his fully upscaled Eric projects. These boilers should produce more then enough steam to run the 0.625 x 1.102 cylinders.

First thing is to turn the end plates. Some 3/4" thick red oak makes a good sacrificial face plate to turn the 1/8 thick plates. #8 sheet metal screws hold the plates in place. 






Then turn the outside, basically the same way.






There is a small brass mounting block on the bottom of the boiler. It has to be curve cut to fit the boiler barrel. Get out the flycutter and set up the lathe. Old, dull Slocum drills make good cutters in a bind






Matt sent me some bushings needed for the project. I turned the blank bushings that sit in the second bushing hole. They have a #10 x 32 blind hole in case he needs to attach a dome.






Hopefully start gluing the weldment tomorrow.


----------



## 1hand (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweet, she's going to be a double barrel, with 4 on the floor!


Matt :big:


----------



## kvom (Mar 24, 2011)

Team build #6 undercover.  ;D


----------



## 1hand (Mar 24, 2011)

For the axle and coupling rod bushings, I'm going to try 680 Loctite and SAE 863 Bronze flanged bushings from Mcmaster Carr. Their only 42 cents each, and worth a try for that price.

Matt


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 25, 2011)

Got Matt's boiler weldments done today. Everything went well. All the solder fillets are smooth and complete all around. Next step is to make up some plugs for the bushings, set up some pressure gauge plumbing and pump them up.  Operating pressure is 40 PSI so they will get tested to 80 PSI.


----------



## 1hand (Mar 29, 2011)

SWEET BOILERS BOB!! 


MATT


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice job, da both a youse! Thanks for the pics, guys.


----------

